# libtorsocks: missing symbols

## D-LINC

Hi. I gave torsocks a try on my Gentoo Linux amd64 box. It seems to be working, however, whenever I use it, first it spits out these errors:

```
The symbol res_init() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

The symbol res_query() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

The symbol res_search() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

The symbol res_querydomain() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

The symbol res_init() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

The symbol res_query() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

The symbol res_search() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

The symbol res_querydomain() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

The symbol res_init() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

The symbol res_query() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

The symbol res_search() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

The symbol res_querydomain() was not found in any shared library. The error reported was: not found!

```

From my googling, I got the impression that these were just warnings, and that the above listed symbols were from some BSD library. So is this a non-issue, or is there something else I should install?

----------

